# walking group for walkers in nerja and surrounding



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

hello there i am trying to set up a walking group for people who like to walk the groups in and around nerja charge a fee so i am thinking set up one that is free if anyone is intrested in walking and would like to join my group let me know at present walks will start from maro roundabout first walk will be 10km starting from maro roundabout to el pincillio nature park with stunning views and a nice recreation area with barbecues picnic area and a little restraunt so if you are intrested let me know thanks


----------

